# driver Lexmark X5150 linux



## eunectes (28 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé linux sur mon imac intel (un logiciel qui ne marche d'avec linux), mais je n'arrive pas à imprimer avec mon imprimante lexmark X5150. 

Ma version de linux et mandriva 2006.

ou puis je trouvais les drivers pour linux

merci par avance

arnaud


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2006)

Apparemment (_cf._ ici) il est possible d'utiliser un pilote (z55) pour l'impression simple. Ce qui répond à ta question. Quant à obtenir ton pilote ... Il faut trouver pour mandriva ce pilote disponible pour Gentoo (ça doit pouvoir se faire).


----------

